# Ciao a TUTTI ......



## Old galassia (26 Luglio 2008)

Ciao a tutti, sono Galassia.
Perchè Galassia????
Mi sembrava un nick appropriato per uno che, come me, si è perso in un bicchiere d'H2O.
Ho letto molti Vs trend, simpatici-ironici-cazzoni-cazzosi etc.
EEEEHHHHH SI. Mi sono perso perchè non ho saputo cogliere la prima mela come diceva una volta Branduardi, ma per me non era la prima.
Ho passato la quarantina, un pò girovago per lavoro anche se la sera ho un piccolo posto di rifugio, e...... mi sento solo.
Mi tenete compagnia almeno Voi in questo strano e al tempo stesso reale FORUM di vita vissuta e tentata.
Ciao e grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

galassia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Galassia.
> Perchè Galassia????
> Mi sembrava un nick appropriato per uno che, come me, si è perso in un bicchiere d'H2O.
> Ho letto molti Vs trend, simpatici-ironici-cazzoni-cazzosi etc.
> ...


scusa?


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

In effetti Galassia sei un po' nebuloso...

Comunque benvenuto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In effetti Galassia sei un po' nebuloso...
> 
> Comunque benvenuto!


io non ho capito che vuole


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ho capito che vuole



Che gli si faccia un po' di compagnia, se non ho capito male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Che gli si faccia un po' di compagnia, se non ho capito male...


allora avevo capito bene. e non si descrive?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2008)

Dovresti prenderti un cane... o meglio un gatto...


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora avevo capito bene. e non si descrive?



Dagli tempo!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

benvenuto nebulosa...ops, galassia!
perchè ti senti solo?
nel tuo girovagare per lavoro niente amici, amiche sulle cui spalle appoggiarti quando ti senti un po' giù?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti prenderti un cane... o meglio un gatto...


o un criceto. visto che è sempre in viaggio, è più comodo trasportarlo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

s'è spaventato....è scomparso....ma sta arrivando dejavu....non temete


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o un criceto. visto che è sempre in viaggio, è più comodo trasportarlo.



Non nominare i criceti invano....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non nominare i criceti invano....


oh cazzo è vero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> s'è spaventato....è scomparso....ma sta arrivando dejavu....non temete


vabbè ma non si possono mettere paura così in fretta.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o un criceto. visto che è sempre in viaggio, è più comodo trasportarlo.


Meglio ancora i pidocchi, la loro presenza si fa sentire... non si sentirebbe mai solo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meglio ancora i pidocchi, la loro presenza si fa sentire... non si sentirebbe mai solo
























   ma quante ne sai?


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

Dejavu è un nick che ho usato anch'io in giro per la rete...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Benvenuto Galassia!


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Benvenuto Galassia!



Pare sia già andato via...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Dejavu è un nick che ho usato anch'io in giro per la rete...


hollyna allora piantala di clonarti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pare sia già andato via...


più veloce di ten.data. che fine ha fatto? mi manca da morire


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hollyna allora piantala di clonarti



Ma non sono io... cioè lui/lei non è me...

Cielo... mi sono incasinata


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pare sia già andato via...


Oh che peccato!
Beh allora ciao a tutti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non sono io... cioè lui/lei non è me...
> 
> Cielo... mi sono incasinata


oddio... e mo' chi ne viene più fuori? sarà un lui o una lei? o un ibrido?


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più veloce di ten.data. che fine ha fatto? mi manca da morire



Starà ancora cercando i suoi chip emozionali... uno credo lo abbia mangiato il mio gatto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oh che peccato!
> Beh allora ciao a tutti!


Ciao Giusy


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oh che peccato!
> Beh allora ciao a tutti!



Ciao!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Starà ancora cercando i suoi chip emozionali... uno credo lo abbia mangiato il mio gatto...



con uno ho fatto un ciondolo a pallina. vedessi che carina, specie quando si illumina


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Che fate stasera?
Io sto uscendo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che fate stasera?
> Io sto uscendo....



io ozierò.
dove vai?
ti ricordo che siamo diventate amanti, potrei essere gelosa


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ozierò.
> dove vai?
> ti ricordo che siamo diventate amanti, potrei essere gelosa


Sarai mica gelosa di un uomo?   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Esco con un vecchio amico, andremo a cena e poi non so... una passeggiata.


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ozierò.
> dove vai?
> ti ricordo che siamo diventate amanti, potrei essere gelosa



Oh... non sapevo...  e Carla l'hai abbandonata nel momento del bisogno???


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oh... non sapevo... e Carla l'hai abbandonata nel momento del bisogno???


Carla è la fidanzata ufficiale.
Io sono l'amante!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

ciao giusyna buona serata...


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Carla è la fidanzata ufficiale.
> Io sono l'amante!




Ah ecco! Un triangolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oh... non sapevo...  e Carla l'hai abbandonata nel momento del bisogno???


carla prof.ssa Ciurlini non la potrei mai abbandonare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Carla è la fidanzata ufficiale.
> Io sono l'amante!


Dilla tutta. Tu sei l'amante di entrambe


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

ssss.....fate le buone....è rientrato galassia....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ssss.....fate le buone....è rientrato galassia....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


mi hai fatto rovesciare la birra sul parquet con questa faccina....te possino


----------



## Old galassia (26 Luglio 2008)

.... son tornato....
nessun criceto o altro animaletto, ho solo un pastore tedesc o che per il momento tiene la mia ex suocera.
Mi sono dovuto allontanare, mi hanno suonato alla porta....... la vicina (giovane ed attraente ma sposata) chiedeva se tenevo i cavi della batteria.
CERTOOOOOO!!!! LI HO!!!!!!!!
Le ho fatto partire l'auto e volentiere anche se dopo è andata via dice a prendere il gelato con una amica.
E me lo dice che torna...... ma.
Me lo avevano detto che eravano pungenti e ironici......... spero di essere all'altezza.
Sicuramente le misure sono: seno una 2^ piena, vita 60/65,. fianchi taglia 40/42, non male la vicina l'avevo sempre vista in abiti un pò come dire da lavoro, da tutti i giorni abbondanti che coprivano la figura mentre stasera indossa una gonna appena sopra il ginocchio  e una camicetta che ....... scopre l'ombellico e parte del decolte(non è scritto giusto forse)..


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Aiutateci!!!!!


----------



## Old galassia (26 Luglio 2008)

Han suonato alla porta........ è sicuramente Lei ciao


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Aiutateci!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

non ce la posso fare.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

galassia ha detto:


> .... son tornato....
> nessun criceto o altro animaletto, ho solo un pastore tedesc o che per il momento tiene la mia ex suocera.
> Mi sono dovuto allontanare, mi hanno suonato alla porta....... la vicina (giovane ed attraente ma sposata) chiedeva se tenevo i cavi della batteria.
> CERTOOOOOO!!!! LI HO!!!!!!!!
> ...


Benvenuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qual buon (o cattivo) vento ti porta tra noi?
Ci leggi da molto?


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

galassia ha detto:


> Han suonato alla porta........ è sicuramente Lei ciao



Ma è Speedy Gonzales a mangiare il gelato!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Certo che abbiamo le antennine ben puntate noi, eh???!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

scusatemi...chi è clone 'o coinquilino?


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusatemi...chi è clone 'o coinquilino?


Sarà il marito della vicina di Galassia...


----------



## Old Clone`o`Coinquilino (26 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sarà il marito della vicina di Galassia...


come fai a saperlo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2008)

galassia ha detto:


> .... son tornato....
> nessun criceto o altro animaletto, ho solo un pastore tedesc o che per il momento tiene la mia ex suocera.
> Mi sono dovuto allontanare, mi hanno suonato alla porta....... la vicina (giovane ed attraente ma sposata) chiedeva se tenevo i cavi della batteria.
> CERTOOOOOO!!!! LI HO!!!!!!!!
> ...


ERAVANO chi, con precisione?
che particolari interessanti, che ci stai raccontando. daccene altri, ti prego. per stanotte butto nel cesso e.a.poe e leggo te


----------



## Old Holly (26 Luglio 2008)

Clone`o`Coinquilino ha detto:


> come fai a saperlo?








 sò veggente...


----------



## Old galassia (27 Luglio 2008)

Siiiiii...... Grande........ Le misure sono quasi quelle indicate ma la capacità di sc.... è da voto6...
grandi pomp........ ma non sa muoversi quando è fra le gambe nè davanti e tantomeno dietro.. non fa niente il mio digiuno durava da parecchio e stasera è stato un pò liberatorio.
Alla faccia di una persona, non ho fatto l'amore è stato sesso, non pensavo a darle piacere appieno, non è stato il dimostrare quanto amore si può mettere in qualche ora, stasera, dopo tempo sono stato egoista ho pensato al mio piacere anche se mi "divertiva" vederLa muovere la lingua su e giù.
Ogni tanto gemeva e si bagnava (tanto) ma non riusciva e tenere il ritmo.
E' stata una bella serata tutto sommato al contrario delle altre.
Ora chiudo domani (oggi) avrò  una giornata intensa anche se domenica ho intenzione di prendere ed andare in piscina a rilassarmi e dormire sotto una pianta.
Ciao e buonanotte a tutti, Galassia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2008)

galassia ha detto:


> Siiiiii...... Grande........ Le misure sono quasi quelle indicate ma la capacità di sc.... è da voto6...
> grandi pomp........ ma non sa muoversi quando è fra le gambe nè davanti e tantomeno dietro.. non fa niente il mio digiuno durava da parecchio e stasera è stato un pò liberatorio.
> Alla faccia di una persona, non ho fatto l'amore è stato sesso, non pensavo a darle piacere appieno, non è stato il dimostrare quanto amore si può mettere in qualche ora, stasera, dopo tempo sono stato egoista ho pensato al mio piacere anche se mi "divertiva" vederLa muovere la lingua su e giù.
> Ogni tanto gemeva e si bagnava (tanto) ma non riusciva e tenere il ritmo.
> ...


Ti senti bene?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

galassia ha detto:


> Siiiiii...... Grande........ Le misure sono quasi quelle indicate ma la capacità di sc.... è da voto6...
> grandi pomp........ ma non sa muoversi quando è fra le gambe nè davanti e tantomeno dietro.. non fa niente il mio digiuno durava da parecchio e stasera è stato un pò liberatorio.
> Alla faccia di una persona, non ho fatto l'amore è stato sesso, non pensavo a darle piacere appieno, non è stato il dimostrare quanto amore si può mettere in qualche ora, stasera, dopo tempo sono stato egoista ho pensato al mio piacere anche se mi "divertiva" vederLa muovere la lingua su e giù.
> Ogni tanto gemeva e si bagnava (tanto) ma non riusciva e tenere il ritmo.
> ...


ti farò una domanda in punta di fioretto: ma che minchia ce ne frega?






p.s. si può dire "fioretto"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti farò una domanda in punta di fioretto: ma che minchia ce ne frega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fioretto non vorrei fosse un po' pesante ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fioretto non vorrei fosse un po' pesante ...


chiedo scusa


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

... noto che avete fatto un altro acquisto


----------



## Old galassia (27 Luglio 2008)

Si hanno fatto un altro acquisto di.... cazzate.... come volevasi dimostrare dalla fama.
Gelosiiiiii.... Discreta la scopata ma .... bboonnaa la vicina...
capelli neri, lisci, lunghi a metà schiena, occhi neri (origine sicilia) cosetta poco pelosa, grande bocca (in tutti i sensi) dietro poco usato....
Wow.... ho dormito bene ... ora vado...
Vi auguro buona giornata, dalle mie parti si sta annuvolando.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... noto che avete fatto un altro acquisto



questo lo regalavano con due fustini di dixan


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o un criceto. visto che è sempre in viaggio, è più comodo trasportarlo.


anche queli tristi ovetti giapponesi con l'uccellino elettronico....che dovevi ricordarti di dargli da mangiare....come si chiamava?

madò i nipponici che tristi


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti farò una domanda in punta di fioretto: ma che minchia ce ne frega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si Galassia sta nu poco fuori de cabeza


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovresti prenderti un cane... o meglio un gatto...


devastante come sempre...............


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> anche queli tristi ovetti giapponesi con l'uccellino elettronico....che dovevi ricordarti di dargli da mangiare....come si chiamava?
> 
> madò i nipponici che tristi


il tamagotchi? (ammesso che si scriva così)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si Galassia sta nu poco fuori de cabeza


no dai, perché dici così?
soprattutto è così credibile


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il tamagotchi? (ammesso che si scriva così)


 
si si brava......madò!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> devastante come sempre...............


Hai manifestato un aumento della gassosita' intestinale a causa della gorgonzola?

Sono stata molto in pensiero, fammi sapere.


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meglio ancora i pidocchi, la loro presenza si fa sentire... non si sentirebbe mai solo


NOOOOO, ti prego, sei agghiacciante con il tuo sarcarso al vetriolo........


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il tamagotchi? (ammesso che si scriva così)


Ma il tamagotchi e' impegnativo e non si riproduce autonomamente... una bella famiglia di pidocchi la trovo piu' adatta al soggetto... letti i suoi ultimi post credo che anche le piattole farebbero il loro porco lavoro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il tamagotchi e' impegnativo e non si riproduce autonomamente... una bella famiglia di pidocchi la trovo piu' adatta al soggetto... letti i suoi ultimi post credo che anche le piattole farebbero il loro porco lavoro...


le piattole mi sembrano una buona idea.

in alternativa potrebbe pensare alla tenia... non c'è neanche il rischio di dimenticarla o di perderla.

Ma... è stato cancellato il post in cui ci racconta che si è fatto la vicina... come mai? Volevo stamparlo. Una tale capacità di linguaggio merita... e soprattutto volevo vedere l'orario in cui è stato scritto. Perché mi sa che il tutto è durato veramente poco... avrei poco da vantarmi


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai manifestato un aumento della gassosita' intestinale a causa della gorgonzola?
> 
> Sono stata molto in pensiero, fammi sapere.


 
No, lo stomaco è sempre a posto, ma tu sempre con la scimitarra tagli il salame???

E qui qualcuno ha avuto timore ad usare il fioretto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le piattole mi sembrano una buona idea.
> 
> in alternativa potrebbe pensare alla tenia... non c'è neanche il rischio di dimenticarla o di perderla.
> 
> Ma... è stato cancellato il post in cui ci racconta che si è fatto la vicina... come mai? Volevo stamparlo. Una tale capacità di linguaggio merita... e soprattutto volevo vedere l'orario in cui è stato scritto. Perché mi sa che il tutto è durato veramente poco... avrei poco da vantarmi


No ho fatto casino ma non l'ho cancellato... infatti io lo vedo... fammi smanettare che rimetto anche quello favoloso di stamattina


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il tamagotchi e' impegnativo e non si riproduce autonomamente... una bella famiglia di pidocchi la trovo piu' adatta al soggetto... letti i suoi ultimi post credo che anche le piattole farebbero il loro porco lavoro...


Ma come sei acculturata....... e prodiga di consigli

p.s.
i suoi ultimi post???  Se non mi sono perso qualcosa ne ha inviati solo due, il resto del tempo lo ha passato ad aprire e chiudere la porta di casa (poteva lasciarla aperta........)


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, lo stomaco è sempre a posto, ma tu sempre con la scimitarra tagli il salame???
> 
> E qui qualcuno ha avuto timore ad usare il fioretto



No ma uso un Uzi per aprire la porta di casa...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> anche queli tristi ovetti giapponesi con l'uccellino elettronico....che dovevi ricordarti di dargli da mangiare....come si chiamava?
> 
> madò i nipponici che tristi


i tamagogi o qlcsa del genere...ne ho uccisi 4


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

oh no....... ho visto l'ultimo post...... altro che fermentazione intestinale...............

aiuto.........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma come sei acculturata....... e prodiga di consigli
> 
> p.s.
> i suoi ultimi post???  Se non mi sono perso qualcosa ne ha inviati solo due, il resto del tempo lo ha passato ad aprire e chiudere la porta di casa (poteva lasciarla aperta........)


No no, ne ha inviato un terzo. L'abbiamo quotato sia io che persa


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma come sei acculturata....... e prodiga di consigli
> 
> p.s.
> i suoi ultimi post???  Se non mi sono perso qualcosa ne ha inviati solo due, il resto del tempo lo ha passato ad aprire e chiudere la porta di casa (poteva lasciarla aperta........)


Avevo fatto bordello ma li ho rimessi... una narrativa degna dei grandi dell'erotismo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il tamagotchi e' impegnativo e non si riproduce autonomamente... una bella famiglia di pidocchi la trovo piu' adatta al soggetto... letti i suoi ultimi post credo che anche le piattole farebbero il loro porco lavoro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> oh no....... ho visto l'ultimo post...... altro che fermentazione intestinale...............
> 
> aiuto.........















visto che ti eri perso?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo fatto bordello ma li ho rimessi... una narrativa degna dei grandi dell'erotismo...


questo al mio nick gli fa un baffo, tocca che mi inchini....è meglio anche di anais nin


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> questo al mio nick gli fa un baffo, tocca che mi inchini....è meglio anche di anais nin


Io non m'inchinerei al tuo posto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non m'inchinerei al tuo posto...


soprattutto con galassia nei paraggi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non m'inchinerei al tuo posto...


 
ammore....ma la riverenza che si fa ai prìncipi dell'erotismo è quella che si fa davanti alla regina d'inghilterra, schiena diritta e non posizione a 90°


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i tamagogi o qlcsa del genere...ne ho uccisi 4


 
hai un grande spirito materno


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> soprattutto con galassia nei paraggi


Infatti piu' che Galassia avrei proprosto Buco Nero come nick...


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No no, ne ha inviato un terzo. L'abbiamo quotato sia io che persa


Si, l'ho visto....... sono ancora sconvolto......

Credo che lui abbia mangiato pesante, sua madre non deve avergli detto che la pepperonata non si mangia alla sera tardi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> hai un grande spirito materno


non scherzare su sta cosa....


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti piu' che Galassia avrei proprosto *Buco Nero* come nick...


 
Meglio di no, potrebbe essere travisabile


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non scherzare su sta cosa....


 
scusa....non ti consco...ma se ti ferisce l'argomento evito battute...perdonami!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Meglio di no, potrebbe essere travisabile


Appunto.

Vado a farmi un cucchiaino di Nutella, sento un calo di zuccheri


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Vado a farmi un cucchiaino di Nutella, sento un calo di zuccheri


uno solo????


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i tamagogi o qlcsa del genere...ne ho uccisi 4


Fregatene.

Io l'altro giorno ho dimenticato il cane fuori. Per fortuna il mio cane e' piu' intelligente di me e, una volta finiti i suoi bisogni, ha cominciato ad abbaiare fuori dalla finestra.

Quando ho aperto la porta m'ha guardata come per dirmi :"Prenotati 'sta cazzo di vacanza va!"


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> uno solo????



Non fare lo spiritoso o chiamo immediatamente Bruja.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> scusa....non ti consco...ma se ti ferisce l'argomento evito battute...perdonami!


tranquillo ale...tutto a posto....solo un po' + sensibile del solito stamattina. non sono buonegiornate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fregatene.
> 
> Io l'altro giorno ho dimenticato il cane fuori. Per fortuna il mio cane e' piu' intelligente di me e, una volta finiti i suoi bisogni, ha cominciato ad abbaiare fuori dalla finestra.
> 
> Quando ho aperto la porta m'ha guardata come per dirmi :"Prenotati 'sta cazzo di vacanza va!"



io ho dimenticato il gatto sul balcone tutta la notte... a gennaio... nei giorni della merla. La mattina l'ho trovata con la brina sui baffi, che mi guardava attraverso il vetro. Non l'ho mai vista con uno sguardo così disperato


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho dimenticato il gatto sul balcone tutta la notte... a gennaio... nei giorni della merla. La mattina l'ho trovata con la brina sui baffi, che mi guardava attraverso il vetro. Non l'ho mai vista con uno sguardo così disperato


 
e te ami il tuo gatto!!??? io si che tratto bene la mia pallina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e te ami il tuo gatto!!??? io si che tratto bene la mia pallina



certo che si. mica gliel'ho detto io di andare fuori a mezzanotte. da allora quando è fuori e mi sente avvicinarmi al balcone, si teletrasporta dentro


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fregatene.
> 
> Io l'altro giorno ho dimenticato il cane fuori. Per fortuna *il mio cane e' piu' intelligente di me* e, una volta finiti i suoi bisogni, ha cominciato ad abbaiare fuori dalla finestra.
> 
> Quando ho aperto la porta m'ha guardata come per dirmi :"Prenotati 'sta cazzo di vacanza va!"


Si, gli animali hanno molto da insegnarci....

Non so se Bruja lo ha raccontato, ma 15 giorni fa durante un diluvio, una nostra gatta sterilizzata, ha pensato bene di portarci a casa un gattino smarrito che ha trovato in giro......... Credo che il suo pensiero sia stato: "Non potevo mica lasciarlo li!! E il  posto migliore mi è sembrato casa nostra.... e chiudete la bocca mentre mi guardate"


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Luglio 2008)

Hai capito Galassia.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scemo scemo ha trombato!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per dovere di cronaca, anni fa lasciai un'intera mattinata di luglio sul balcone il mio canarino, ovviamente al sole... E' morto carbonizzato, porello...


Buondì!


----------



## Old alesera (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Hai capito Galassia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


povero uccello


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Hai capito Galassia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



almeno due patatine gliele hai messe, come contorno?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

Non ci sono piu' le galassie di una volta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2008)

*Galassia*

Mi dispiace davvero che tu stia così male.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Hai capito Galassia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fra te ,lettrice e angelo tra poco  chiamo la lega per la protezione degli animali


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fra te ,lettrice e angelo tra poco  chiamo la lega per la protezione degli animali


Pussa via!

Il Licaone sta meglio di tutti a casa mia!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fra te ,lettrice e angelo tra poco  chiamo la lega per la protezione degli animali


ma pensa... io avevo creduto che la protezione animali la dovessi chiamare per galassia...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fra te ,lettrice e angelo tra poco chiamo la lega per la protezione degli animali


Ma è stata una dimenticanza....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2008)

Per la cronaca il cane passera' le vacanze con me in Sardegna


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma è stata una dimenticanza....


No Giusy, e' stata una irresponsabilita'.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No Giusy, e' stata una irresponsabilita'.


E' vero Marì.... a mia discolpa posso dire che avevo 10 anni circa....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per la cronaca il cane passera' le vacanze con me in Sardegna



anche il mio gatto...


... se non lo dimentico da qualche parte...

una volta ero in partenza e l'ho dimenticato al bar, mi hanno seguito fino al taxi per chiedermi se lo dovevo prendere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' vero Marì.... a mia discolpa posso dire che avevo 10 anni circa....


piantala di trovare giustificazioni valide, che io non ne ho


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' vero Marì.... a mia discolpa posso dire che avevo 10 anni circa....



Guarda a 5anni, a 7anni ... ma a 10anni NO.  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Sapessi quando avevo 7/8anni gli animali che mi sono portata a casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e mia madre piu' malata di me (per gli animali) mi diceva: Vabbe' poverini, chissa che fame e che sete avranno ... pace all'Anima Sua che mi ha trasmesso l'Amore ed il rispetto per gli animali fin da tenera eta', che il Signore l'abbia in gloria!


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche il mio gatto...
> 
> 
> ... se non lo dimentico da qualche parte...
> ...


Tu sei una scellerata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

le mosche però... le posso uccidere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei una scellerata


è che a volte ho la testa tra le nuvole


----------



## Iago (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le mosche però... le posso uccidere?


no.

Le zanzare, sììì


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le mosche però... le posso uccidere?


Perche ti corrono dietro?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda a 5anni, a 7anni ... ma a 10anni NO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche ti corrono dietro?


mi stai dando della merda?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


>


pentiti. assassina di canarini


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no.
> 
> * Le zanzare*, sììì


Poveri pipistrelli gli togli il pane dalla bocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   cattivo!


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


>



Maronn  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma tu chiagn semp


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Poveri pipistrelli gli togli il pane dalla bocca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poveri... sono così carini...


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi stai dando della merda?


La merda non e' cacca!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Perdonamiperdonami


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> poveri... sono così carini...


eppure non sai quanto sono utili di notte con gli insetti ... tipo zanzare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La merda non e' cacca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sono mortalmente offesa















ma si sente fin là? mi consigli una doccia?


----------



## Iago (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Poveri pipistrelli gli togli il pane dalla bocca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e allora non se lo sanno guadagnare, il pane, sti cazzi di pipistrelli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> eppure non sai quanto sono utili di notte con gli insetti ... tipo zanzare



qua ci sono sia gli uni che le altre. come mai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quasi quasi mi metto un pipistrello in casa, almeno non punge


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono mortalmente offesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO comment ... fai la tua scelta


----------



## Iago (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> eppure non sai quanto sono utili di notte con gli insetti ... tipo zanzare



Non ci credo...dimostramelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO comment ... fai la tua scelta


ora ci penso, magari faccio quello che non fanno i pipistrelli: tengo lontane le zanzare


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Non ci credo...dimostramelo


vai su google


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ci penso, magari faccio quello che non fanno i pipistrelli: tengo lontane le zanzare



ma lo sai che i Veri naturalisti non si lavano spesso ... e non usano saponi profumati e deodoranti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma lo sai che i Veri naturalisti non si lavano spesso ... e non usano saponi profumati e deodoranti?



si lo so. 
dev'essere un piacere averli accanto, specie in questo periodo


----------



## Iago (27 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vai su google




vacci tu!


----------



## Old galassia (30 Luglio 2008)

Scusate tutti, non sapevo dei Cartellini Rossi e di essere state un pò scurrile o offensivo.
Era più di un mese che non ........... scusate ancora ciao e buona notte.


----------



## Old galassia (30 Luglio 2008)

Non Vi leggo da molto, diciamo ke per gioco v'ho scoperto e per gioco mi sono iscritto proprio in una serata strana e buffa.
Ciao a te e grazie per il benvenuto.


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

